# E60 air conditioning system



## Ovidiu (Jan 18, 2004)

Hi all,

Even though i set the AC on recycle the air whitin the car, i still get odors from the outside. This never happened on my previous cars: 2002 Audi A3 and 1999 Daewoo Matiz.

I took the car to the dealership. They said they maid some adjustments but the problem is still ther.

Any of you noticed that? Even from different BMW models?

Thank you.


----------



## HFPST5 (Dec 24, 2003)

Ovidiu said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Even though i set the AC on recycle the air whitin the car, i still get odors from the outside. This never happened on my previous cars: 2002 Audi A3 and 1999 Daewoo Matiz.
> 
> ...


Hmmm it might be because its new and needs to get the odors already existing w/in the system out. Maybe it'll get better as the car ages. :dunno:


----------

